# Couple of speaker & enclosure questions



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody done any work with DCC speakers and enclosures? I have this speaker for a SW1000 switcher. The speaker does not fit down into the enclosure like it's supposed to. It's close but it doesn't go. The speaker itself has a plastic trim piece going around it that is stopping it from going down in. It doesn't seem like the trim piece comes off. I'd call the dealer I bought it from but out of the blue, they're office is closed until July 18th so nobody's available for customer service. 

It's not an emergency to get this done. I still need them to send the right board anyway. But in the mean time, I'm wondering what to do with this.

Also wondering what the 4 solder points are on the speaker. I was expecting two. Do you lay one wire across two on one side and the other across the two on the other? I'd guess you lay a wire in-between the pair on one side and put a glob of solder across. No instructions.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

They just got back with me after I posted this. The speaker goes face down into the enclosure with the solder points to the outside. It doesn't fit all the way in which is going to make this harder since there is very little room in this switcher.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might be able to "roll your own" enclosure, or you could modify that one to fit the way you want it to.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I use cardboard toilet paper rolls to make enclosures. Just cut the roll length wise, roll it around the speaker and trim to length. I use "goop" to glue it all together. It's like contact cement. I just installed a Digitrax SDH164D with two 32h speakers in parallel in a J3. Works great. The cardboard vibrates with the speaker increasing the volume quite a bit.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the function of the tube or enclosure is to prevent the sound vibrations from the rear of the speaker cancelling out what comes out the front. Most of the commercial enclosures for this purpose have a sealed "can" on the back of the speaker.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

that lip is supposed to be there. it is supposed to stick up a little bit. thats how it was designed. You glue that lip the the enclosure. You will also need to get a drill bit that will be just enough to shove the two speaker wires from the decoder into the enclosure and solder them to the speaker. Why not go with a rectangle speaker. I have one installed in my SD40-2 that I did myself with its respective enclosure and it fits perfectly flush.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> that lip is supposed to be there. it is supposed to stick up a little bit. thats how it was designed. You glue that lip the the enclosure. You will also need to get a drill bit that will be just enough to shove the two speaker wires from the decoder into the enclosure and solder them to the speaker. Why not go with a rectangle speaker. I have one installed in my SD40-2 that I did myself with its respective enclosure and it fits perfectly flush.


 Check out my 2nd post. The guy I bought it from says the speaker goes face down into that enclosure (exact opposite of how I have it sitting in there in the pic) with the solder points on the outside. So it doesn't need to be drilled. He said he knows it doesn't seem right but that's how they go according to him. I have not fastened it down yet if anybody has anymore comments.

I've read the directions for this install thoroughly. While I have not fully committed to this project yet (until I wrap up another one very soon), I have got this engine torn apart. And I'm not concerned with the thickness of this set up anymore. There's some mods to do. I can cut down the wall behind the radiator and the towers on the front truck quite a bit to accommodate this speaker with it's enclosure. You even have to file down the worm gear cover so it's flat. This project will be my main focus soon.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Who on earth did you buy it from? A monkey? That is not how a speaker works and I can garantee you you will not get good if any sound out of it with the solder points facing upwards. They don't work the way you say they do. I have installed several and seen others installed. You drill into that shell and place the speaker with that all black piece upwards. It is the only way to get sound out of it thats audible. I have done it with mine and works properly and well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll get sound out of it that way, although I don't know if it's going to be as good as facing it forward.

I have to go with the previous comment, drill a hole for the wires and put the speaker in the proper orientation.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll get sound out of it that way, although I don't know if it's going to be as good as facing it forward.
> 
> I have to go with the previous comment, drill a hole for the wires and put the speaker in the proper orientation.


 Ok guys. I'll do it that way. It didn't seem right to me either but I figured he knew something about it that I didn't so I didn't question it. It's not a big deal doing it that way anyway. I agree, it should sound better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can actually try it both ways on the bench and see how it sounds. It actually sounds pretty good in backwards, but I'd turn it around anyway.


----------

